# Vertical wall mount for carbon road bike



## palmettoguy (Apr 22, 2014)

Are vertical wall mounts safe to use on carbon fiber bikes?
I'd like to get a wall mount but I'm worried about the stress on the fork.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Average cyclist weighs 150-200lbs. Average carbon bike weighs 15-20lbs.

If the fork can handle the dynamic stresses of a 200lb man riding down the road, over bumps, holes, etc, why would you be worried about the weight of a bike statically hanging from a hook?


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

Just don't use the upside down wheel based mounts. It makes the spokes loose all their tension.


----------



## palmettoguy (Apr 22, 2014)

tlg said:


> If the fork can handle the dynamic stresses of a 200lb man riding down the road, over bumps, holes, etc, why would you be worried about the weight of a bike statically hanging from a hook?


Simple...because shear force is more prevalent when the bike is being hung statically by the fork as opposed to said rider exerting dynamic DOWNWARD force on the fork


----------



## palmettoguy (Apr 22, 2014)

This is the type of mount I'm referring to: Amazon.com: Delta Leonardo Single Bicycle Rack with Da Vinci Tire Tray( Colors may vary): Sports & Outdoors


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

palmettoguy said:


> Simple...because shear force is more prevalent when the bike is being hung statically by the fork as opposed to said rider exerting dynamic DOWNWARD force on the fork


You think hitting a hole going 40+mph creates no sheer force?


----------



## palmettoguy (Apr 22, 2014)

tlg said:


> You think hitting a hole going 40+mph creates no sheer force?


Yes, of course it creates shear force. I just figured that my inclusion of the words "more prevalent'' in my sentence would suggest that shear force could also be found while the bike is in motion but is not as PREVALENT as being hung by the fork. I didn't realize things needed to be spelled out for certain members


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

palmettoguy said:


> Yes, of course it creates shear force. I just figured that my inclusion of the words "more prevalent'' in my sentence would suggest that shear force could also be found while the bike is in motion but is not as PREVALENT as being hung by the fork.


D you really think that a bike just hanging there (which the net force on is 0 btw) creates more sheer force on the fork than hitting even a small pot hole?



> I didn't realize things needed to be spelled out for certain members


If you're going to spell things out for members you may want to do it properly. A she*a*r is something you use to cut things.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

deviousalex said:


> If you're going to spell things out for members you may want to do it properly. A she*a*r is something you use to cut things.


While that may be true, forces that push one part of a body in one direction and another part of a body in another direction are, in fact, she*a*r forces. 

As to damaging a carbon-forked bike by hanging it vertically: No way. It's an absurd notion, given the magnitude of forces acting on the fork in actual use of the bike. As said.


----------



## Herkwo (Nov 8, 2002)

deviousalex said:


> If you're going to spell things out for members you may want to do it properly. A she*a*r is something you use to cut things.


You actually need to check your facts first... Here you go:
A shear stress, denoted (Greek: tau), is defined as the component of stress coplanar with a material cross section. Shear stress arises from the force vector component parallel to the cross section. Normal stress, on the other hand, arises from the force vector component perpendicular to the material cross section on which it acts.


----------



## Roland44 (Mar 21, 2013)

palmettoguy said:


> This is the type of mount I'm referring to: Amazon.com: Delta Leonardo Single Bicycle Rack with Da Vinci Tire Tray( Colors may vary): Sports & Outdoors


I actually own that one. I don't use it that much but it works as advertised. No need to worry about the bike.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

wim said:


> While that may be true, forces that push one part of a body in one direction and another part of a body in another direction are, in fact, she*a*r forces.


I stand corrected then.


----------



## .je (Aug 25, 2012)

The carbon weave is, by the nature of its construction, directional.

Therefore when the bike is laid in a different orientation, longitudinally, it will, obciously.... _slide apart_ :shocked: catastrophically.

*IT'S TRUE*. Try yourself.

.

In that position, the bike is of course _predominantly_ loaded _in shear_.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

palmettoguy said:


> I just figured that my inclusion of the words "more prevalent'' in my sentence would suggest that shear force could also be found while the bike is in motion but is not as PREVALENT as being hung by the fork.


You figured wrong. Exactly as deviousalex said, forces acting on a fork with the bike just hanging there are miniscule when compared to forces acting on that fork when hitting even just a small pot hole.

What may have led you to believe otherwise is your assumption that forces acting on a fork while riding the bike are primarily downward into the blades. They're not. The prevalent forces while riding attempt to push the fork to the rear of the bike, with the fork crown acting as the fulcrum. You can observe this on a rough road if you visually align the dropouts with the front edge of the bars and watch those dropouts clearly oscillate fore and aft.


----------



## Skyhawke (Feb 20, 2014)

I just got mine in today. Two sets, one for my carbon Felt Z5 and my son's Felt F95jr.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

palmettoguy said:


> Yes, of course it creates shear force. I just figured that my inclusion of the words "more prevalent'' in my sentence would suggest that shear force could also be found while the bike is in motion but is not as PREVALENT as being hung by the fork. I didn't realize things needed to be spelled out for certain members


So a static force of 15-20lbs is more prevalent than an impact force of *hundreds *of pounds on a long moment arm?

Certain members (myself included) are mechanical engineers. So please spell it out for us. Feel free to use big words, charts, and calculations.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Oh god this thread again.

Let me just say it was f*cking hilarious the last time I saw it...and got hundreds of replies...


----------



## mrcreosote (Sep 9, 2010)

palmettoguy said:


> Are vertical wall mounts safe to use on carbon fiber bikes?
> I'd like to get a wall mount but I'm worried about the stress on the fork.


so hang it from the back wheel


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

mrcreosote said:


> so hang it from the back wheel


Then you'd stress the rear forks. Gawd knows what that would do to the durability of your frame. After all 60% of your weight is absorbed by the rear.


----------



## palmettoguy (Apr 22, 2014)

Roland44 said:


> I actually own that one. I don't use it that much but it works as advertised. No need to worry about the bike.


Thanks!


tlg said:


> Certain members (myself included) are mechanical engineers.


Ahh, yes... that explains *everything* now.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

palmettoguy said:


> Ahh, yes... that explains *everything* now.


It explains why you're not going to spell anything out at the expense of looking foolish.

Good luck with your wall mount. And, if you're still worried, you could take out a rider on your homeowners insurance.


----------



## palmettoguy (Apr 22, 2014)

tlg said:


> Good luck with your wall mount. And, if you're still worried, you could take out a rider on your homeowners insurance.


Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## rm -rf (Feb 27, 2006)

palmettoguy said:


> Simple...because shear force is more prevalent when the bike is being hung statically by the fork as opposed to said rider exerting dynamic DOWNWARD force on the fork


So what happens when you pull the front brake hard, just short of lifting the rear wheel? That's way more "shear force" than hanging the bike on the wall.


----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

I've used one for years on my carbon-forked Dean. I hang it by the front wheel. Hell, we even swing from it when we are bored. I'd worry more about the hanger pulling out of the wall and dumping the bike.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

Still not quite sure how all this loosens the spokes, we need a free body diagram!


----------



## Love Commander (Aug 20, 2009)

duriel said:


> Still not quite sure how all this loosens the spokes, we need a free body diagram!


The math is pretty complicated, but it boils down to the coriolis effect tied in with gyroscopic forces and its impact on nipple tightening. Hang it upside down and you get reverse coriolis she*e*r force acting on the nipples, loosening them. Same thing happens when you take a bike that was built for riding in the norther hemisphere south of the equator. This is why you will find wheel changing shops (Canje de Burro shops) all along the Equator in South America, changing wheels for tourists riding south. S. American wheels have reverse nipple threading to N. American wheels. That's why most cycling guide books written for that sort of thing will tell you not to bring your nice lightweight spendy wheels, you're probably going to be swapping them out for a set of steel rimmed monsters when you hit Equator.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

palmettoguy said:


> Yes, of course it creates shear force. I just figured that my inclusion of the words "more prevalent'' in my sentence would suggest that shear force could also be found while the bike is in motion but is not as PREVALENT as being hung by the fork. I didn't realize things needed to be spelled out for certain members


Wow...14 entire posts and you're getting all snippy over something you don't even know about. Replies to your future posts will be interesting, I'm sure.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

cxwrench said:


> Wow...14 entire posts and you're getting all snippy over something you don't even know about. Replies to your future posts will be interesting, I'm sure.


He has a ton of work to do before he matches the hilarity of the last thread about this.


----------



## ruckus (Apr 1, 2014)

palmettoguy said:


> Are vertical wall mounts safe to use on carbon fiber bikes?
> I'd like to get a wall mount but I'm worried about the stress on the fork.


Carbon forks are tested to 200 lbs in accident simulation. So if they can survive that, I don't see how vertical wall mount will injure it.

Though these tests are only for forks withstanding force of rider, not force into another moving vehicle.


----------



## palmettoguy (Apr 22, 2014)

Ruckus,
Your post is much appreciated! It certainly clears up any concerns I had about using a vertical hanger. Thanks!


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Shimano developed this mount with the anti-coriolis chip in it. You still have to rotate the bike though because we haven't figured out anything for the gyroscopic shear force. We could maybe put some little clamps on the nipples? No, that's too much work. One of you should figure it out and make a million with a new mount.


----------



## clydeosaur (Jan 5, 2010)

I store all my bikes this way, and have for 7 years. Two of them are carbon forked. Never problems with wheels, or fork failure. Hell, One is a 1995 Cannondale r800. Install the mount, hang the bike for god sakes.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

clydeosaur said:


> I store all my bikes this way, and have for 7 years. Two of them are carbon forked. Never problems with wheels, or fork failure. Hell, One is a 1995 Cannondale r800. Install the mount, hang the bike for god sakes.


You might want to go check your nipples. Seriously.


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

I believe this mount:

http://www.containerstore.com/shop/garage/sportsEquipment?productId=10017291

incorporates rare earth magnets in the hook and rear wheel stabilizer to counteract the coriolis forces and prevent the aluminum spoke nipples from loosening. It works better if you use carbon clinchers as your training wheels since the carbon rims don't absorb as much of the magnetic force.

A side benefit is after the aluminum spoke nipples become magnetized, they reduce inflammation in your calves and they won't get as sore.


----------



## kjdhawkhill (Jan 29, 2011)

tlg said:


> So please spell it out for us. Feel free to use big words, charts, and calculations.


Or in other words, "lets measure my degree vs. yours." I love it.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

MMsRepBike said:


> Shimano developed this mount with the anti-coriolis chip in it. You still have to rotate the bike though because we haven't figured out anything for the gyroscopic shear force. We could maybe put some little clamps on the nipples? No, that's too much work. One of you should figure it out and make a million with a new mount.


How often do you have to charge the battery? And if you buy one here, can you reverse it's affect when you visit Australia?


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

cxwrench said:


> How often do you have to charge the battery? And if you buy one here, can you reverse it's affect when you visit Australia?


Yes, just put the battery in the other way when in the southern hemisphere.


----------



## Love Commander (Aug 20, 2009)

MMsRepBike said:


> Shimano developed this mount with the anti-coriolis chip in it. You still have to rotate the bike though because we haven't figured out anything for the gyroscopic shear force. We could maybe put some little clamps on the nipples? No, that's too much work. One of you should figure it out and make a million with a new mount.


I saw those. Really exciting new tech! The gyro effects are a bugger. A buddy of mine built up a pre-fab shed on top of a large rotating platter, kind of like the kind you see on small observatories. He has it rotating once every 24 hours. So far, in the 3 years he's had it running, he hasn't had to re-true his wheels once, which is pretty amazing.


----------



## Love Commander (Aug 20, 2009)

OldChipper said:


> I believe this mount:
> 
> http://www.containerstore.com/shop/garage/sportsEquipment?productId=10017291
> 
> ...


It should be noted that this system is NOT recommended for brass nipples. The magnetization of the brass creates a reverse ionic charge which actually _increases_ inflammation and fatigue in the leg muscles. But of course, this is only in the positively charged Northern Hemisphere. Down past the equator the effects are reversed.

I'm actually developing a carbon wheelset in which each alternating nipple is brass then aluminum, each threaded opposite to the next. This is specifically targeted to the world traveler who wants only one wheel set. That way, in either hemisphere, all the effects will cancel each other out.


----------



## .je (Aug 25, 2012)

If you use that Shimano device in Australia, the manual tells you that you have to hang the bike from the _back_ wheel, _but_, remove the front wheel to prevent fork damage. 
Can somebody scan the manual?


----------



## mrcreosote (Sep 9, 2010)

Love Commander said:


> It should be noted that this system is NOT recommended for brass nipples. The magnetization of the brass creates a reverse ionic charge which actually _increases_ inflammation and fatigue in the leg muscles. But of course, this is only in the positively charged Northern Hemisphere. Down past the equator the effects are reversed.
> 
> I'm actually developing a carbon wheelset in which each alternating nipple is brass then aluminum, each threaded opposite to the next. This is specifically targeted to the world traveler who wants only one wheel set. That way, in either hemisphere, all the effects will cancel each other out.


Just make sure you don't ride faster than 88mph


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)




----------



## Favorit (Aug 13, 2012)

MMsRepBike said:


> You might want to go check your nipples.


I beg your pardon.


----------

